
Microsoft looks to get Nook all to itself for $1 billion - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/05/microsoft-looks-to-get-nook-all-to-itself-for-1-billion/
======
dreadsword
Fits their trajectory of content sales across different devices. Bit of a shot
across the bow of Apple's lackluster iBooks.

